# The Rimfire Clan



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Rimmy due anytime & her three 15mo olds; Scrambled Ears, Two Spot & Victoria.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Have to include Four Love, same age, out of Shotgun.



click for better view


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

They look great!  They sure have grown since the last time I saw then!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They look great!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks ladies!
Sorry Victoria but Victoria seems to think she can push her dam around.:roll:They are all piggies at the hay rack but Mama Rimmy gets pushed off the spot she has picked.
Also, I go out with a milk crate & sit down calling out, "Who's my favorite?"
One by one The young Clan comes over. Four Love too.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

*gasp*  Victoria!?! Where are your manners? You're putting our name to shame! 


:lol:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

They are gorgeous Nancy!


----------

